# problem re-assembling my Sig P238 HD



## nevadan (Feb 4, 2014)

Hello,

When I re-assemble my Sig P238 HD, sometimes the recoil spring guide will not retract after I install the slide stop. What am I doing wrong?

Thanks in advance.

-Mat


----------

